
Tradey – Social Network for Stock Traders (NEW) - DORK
Hey YC community. I just launched Tradey.com with dozens of cool features. Here&#x27;s are the top 10...<p>Stock Games
Buy or short up to 100 symbols per game. Test your trading strategies with real market prices in a risk-free environment. Games start daily, weekly, monthly, quarterly, and yearly. Play now, and get your trophies with our next release.<p>Forums
Discuss the markets, discover hidden gems, and learn new trading strategies from other traders.<p>Market Movers
See the day&#x27;s most active stocks, and the biggest gainers and losers.<p>Financial News
Stay on top of financial news as it&#x27;s released.<p>Stock Quotes
Save your favorite symbols for instant stock quotes. Following a symbol automatically adds it to your saved quotes.<p>Symbols &amp; Logos
Easily find and follow familiar companies by seeing thousands of logos.<p>Improved Trader Profiles
Your profile never looked so good. Follow traders and symbols to build your news feed.<p>Follow Symbols
Follow your favorite symbols so you can stay on top of related events.<p>Follow Traders
You can now follow other traders for free. When they post, follow, or play, you&#x27;ll see them in your news feed.<p>Improved Symbol Profiles
See competitors, stock quotes, and more.<p>Please send me your feedback.<p>Thank you,<p>phil@tradey.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tradey.com
======
DORK
I'll take your comments, good or bad. Thanks.

